# Coding from home



## talackey (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking for a part time or full time coding from home position.  Please contact me at butterfly75000@yahoo.com for resume and questions.  I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Kiana (Nov 23, 2009)

You should upload your resume into the HealtheCareers linked into the AAPC


----------

